# Another photo of my fat princess



## Sharrielynne (Oct 14, 2014)

It is hard to believe she is only 10 inches tall in this pic, she looks HUGE! The one of her lying down was taken just before she was spayed. I sure hope someone out there can give me some advice on how to shift that excess weight. I know everyone will say exercise, but she only walks a few feet and then just lays down and refuses to get up!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

How about extra play time with you?
Or playtime with another furry friend.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

So sorry just saw your other post


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

When you walk her, do you take her to new, different places? Maybe walk with a friend who also has a dog. Another dog may be the inspiration she needs to walk a little further. She's a cutie.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

What are you currently feeding her and how much? I am always amazed at how little these guys need and food may be your biggest culprit if she is fairly sedentary.

Is there anything that motivates her? any treats that she will do anything for?  x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah what foods treats etc does she get on average? What Exercise does she get on average?


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I decreased my girl's food...a lot...and I found that she lost enough weight to not look like a little butterball anymore. Also I took her for longer walks because she was quite lazy.

Is she full chi?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am trying hard to have two of my three chi's lose weight. Green beens make great treats. Cut 'em up into pieces, and if you are tempted at the dinner table, give out a couple of those. Good luck.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Like Jemma said, what do you feed her and do you measure the amount you give per day? 

Also I saw your other post and since she loves food, could you maybe motivate her to walk more by using treats? My Lilo used to hate walking and sometimes the only way to get her to do some exercise was to bring some carrot pieces or boiled chicken (some of her favourites) and dangle it in front of her. lol Also, if you can bring someone else on walks with you, something we did at the park was we stood away from each other and got her to run back and forth between us as well as getting her to chase us for treats. We were desperate! :lol:


----------



## Sharrielynne (Oct 14, 2014)

She only gets 1 treat a day and that is a half of a schmacko strap, it is a beef chew. She used to have a handful of biscuits spread out over the day, now she gets 10 tiny biscuits in the breakfast, for lunch she has 3 lean beef stir fry strips (raw) or a one third of a chicken wing (raw) and at night she gets 1 tablespoon of pasta mixed with a little meat and veggies. Is that still too much do you think? Still having problems getting her motivated to walk, so I drive to my mates new rental which has a 200 yards driveway (uphill) she adores my friend who gives her lots of one on one cuddles! It took me half an hour to get her up it, but her reward was my friend with the cuddles at the end of it.We could actually walk to her place from where we live, but it would probably take us 3 hours with the way Mardi walks. She is just so heavy! I am making her walk though. She was a little faster going downhill. My hope is that once it clicks with her that we are going to see my mate we will get up the hill a bit faster each day and Mardi will get the exercise she so badly needs!!!!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

It*s all about the food. They easily gain weight, and that little body demands very little food  what kibble do you use?

2-3 very small handfulls is actually enough per day


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Definitely stop feeding the pasta, it has no nutritional value at all, just empty calories, pure carbohydrate. I would swap the kibble for two meals of raw, and swap the shmacko (full of sugar) for a raw green bean or piece of broccoli. Make sure the veggies you are feeding aren't sugary or starchy too, so cut down on pumpkin, sweet potato, carrot, peas, etc. Leafy greens are better.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with Wicked pixie..and I have to add, you have to stop feedig like this, if you want your Princess to live a long and happy life ! 

Get her on a lean kibble ! Only a few SMALL handfulls a day, only 1-2 treats a day! Maybe some extra in the weekends !!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

When you say "biscuits" do you mean treats or kibble? I know some people who use the term for each, so I'd like that clarified. As Wicked pixie says, stop the pasta, it's not digestible and it probably causing a lot of tummy issues, which could make her not want to exercise even more. On top of that, it sounds like she's getting an awful lot of food for the day. I would try cutting out a full meal all together. 

I do not suggest diet kibble, since it works by actually not providing the proper nutrients that the dog needs in an easily accessible manner. It's the equivalent of eating frozen diet dinners for every meal.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I measure 1/8th of a cup for the breakfast. I pour some beef/chicken broth in). At lunch time they get a 1/4inch piece of a cheese slice (my roommates insistence!) At dinner, they get a dental chew and a glucosmine/chrondoitin 'stick". I mostly break them in half.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Definitely stop feeding the pasta, it has no nutritional value at all, just empty calories, pure carbohydrate. I would swap the kibble for two meals of raw, and swap the shmacko (full of sugar) for a raw green bean or piece of broccoli. Make sure the veggies you are feeding aren't sugary or starchy too, so cut down on pumpkin, sweet potato, carrot, peas, etc. Leafy greens are better.


I totally agree with this! Stop feeding the pasta and don't replace it with anything. I would also stop the kibble and just go for two meals of raw, but if you want to do one meal of raw and one meal of kibble that would be ok. Cut out the shmacko and if you really feel the need replace it with a lean veggie but it would probably be better to not replace it at all- but use some boiled chicken or some of their kibble as a training treat to motivate her to walk. Instead of just feeding the kibble out of a bowl measure it out and take it on a walk with you. Make her take a step or two then give a piece- then another step or two and another piece. Take it slow and in the beginning you might only get like 10 feet per meal but eventually she will go farther. That way meal time is also exercise time!
Also for sure stick to leafy greens, summer squash or other non carb veggies.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Beef/chicken broth, CHEESE??? No, this has to stop..and pasta???? No, no, no...please give your girl a healthy life


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

AnnHelen said:


> Beef/chicken broth, CHEESE??? No, this has to stop..and pasta???? No, no, no...please give your girl a healthy life


If you make your own broth without salt or onions it is probably actually pretty healthy to add liquid like that to dry kibble. If it is regular broth with salt and onion then I agree- long term it could be pretty bad for a dog!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I also moisten the kibbles, but with a tiny amount of WATER  

my boy also gets a tiny amount of spirulina, chia seeds, coconut oil, seal oil, clucosamin..only a small pinch of each..the trick to feeding a Chi the right way, is to feed very little..they are not labradors he he..


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I agree with the others about stopping the pasta and schmacko. I would go for 2 raw meals per day and lean veggies or tiny pieces of boiled chicken for treats. if you choose to do this, it's important to make the diet complete though (the right ratio or meat, organs and bones). There are some great threads about this on the forum. Otherwise there are some good commercial raw foods which could be good too. 



AnnHelen said:


> Beef/chicken broth, CHEESE??? No, this has to stop..and pasta???? No, no, no...please give your girl a healthy life


I agree with Annie, homemade bone broth (without salt and veggies, just bones) is very healthy and nutritious for dogs. I make some from time to time, but I would not feed "normal" broth though.


----------

